# Father and son enjoying a cuddle



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Awww! Good photo!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

that is a lovely photo


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Really lovely photo.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Just lovely. His groom is great, so nice to see his eyes - that's the dog not the chap


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Dylan looks so handsome!! What a great photo.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

And later in the day after the afternoon walk - what a difference! 
I hate muddy weather!!!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahaha his legs look like tiny sticks! How can they support that head?! ahah I love it. He's so adorable. (And I hate muddy weather too... Rufus, on the other hand, LOVES IT!)


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Hehe! That's so funny!


----------



## Lilly's mum (Feb 24, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Dylan looks so happy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

great photos.i love when a cockapoo snuggle


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you. Dad is seriously in love. He lets Dylan into bed most mornings at 5 or 6am and Dylan goes back to sleep in his arms! More than I would do!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely photo but before I opened it up I expected to see Dylan and a rather handsome poodle lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Lovely photo but before I opened it up I expected to see Dylan and a rather handsome poodle lol x


ahahaha was it quite a shock?


----------

